# First time out!



## sugar (Feb 3, 2009)

Tonight was the first time Sugar has been out of her cage and held by me since I got her 2 days ago. She was like all over the place and was really fidgety trying to hold her. She just wanted down. I was so afraid she would just run and run and then I would lose her? I want her to get plenty of exercise but I don't want her to get lost or take a flying leap out of my hands and get hurt! Should I have let her eat and drink plenty first or should I just expect her to be more calm during the daytime when she is sleeping and try to hold her then?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on your new one!  

Does she have a hedgie-safe wheel? If not, it is a must. There is little to no possible way for her to get enough exercise without one.

The best time usually to hold her would be in the evening. Then she will have had her "night time" and not be as grumpy (though this doesn't seem the case) when you take her out.

Good luck!


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

My hedgie is the same way. He's perfectly content to sleep on my lap if he can be in his hedgie bag, but he wants nothing to do with actually being held. So for bonding time, you might try letting her into a hedgie bag and see what she does.
If you want more playtime with her, you could try setting up a hedgie safe play area. Some people buy playpens http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=1333 to do so.

Congratulations on the little girl.


----------



## sugar (Feb 3, 2009)

I hear you speaking about a hedgie safe wheel. Where do you get one? I also am using handmade liners and i love it! We actually had a bonding moment this morning! Yay!! I have the temperature thing under control. What about the light. I have florescent lights where she is. Do I need to move her to natural light during the daytime to get her "light time" in or is this fine?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The florescent light should be fine, just make sure she's getting at least 12 hours a day. And you can buy comfort wheels or flying saucers at most petstores. You can also order them online from store websites like petsmart. Just make sure that whatever wheel you get has a solid plastic surface, with no slits. Metal wheels with bars are also unacceptable.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Good wheels IMO are bucket or flying saucer wheels. Flying Saucers are available at Petsmarts or online, but can be too small for bigger hedgies.

Bucket wheels are sold by a number of hedgie enthusiasts and are made to withstand any size hedgie, and to last a long time. They are a bit more expensive but are very safe and hedgie-friendly.

Reaper is getting his wheel business up, just waiting on the website to get up and running. When it is, you can see it here: www.hedgehogwheel.com


----------

